# painting stair spindles



## wish (Dec 10, 2010)

whats best way to paint spindles(originally stained). I have brushed before and found very labour intensive, Has anyone sprayed ?. I have a HVLP sprayer with little experience. What precautions should i take if spraying


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Spam banned


----------



## CarrPainting (Jun 29, 2010)

We use mini rollers. then tip them out with a brush.... takes like 1/4 the time, and you get the same finish


----------



## SuperiorHIP (Aug 15, 2010)

I second Carrpainting. I would never spray in someone's home, especially something like spindles. The amount of time it would take to be sure no overspray got on anything you could probably have 2 coats completed. I would have to check my notes but I think I usually figure 3-5 minutes a spindle per coat


----------



## Pete'sfeets (Mar 20, 2011)

shellac paint, then eggshell and then semi gloss, all brush, spraying is too much prep. But if you think a brush is too labour intensive, find a better painter. What does it cost to buy a new staircase these days?


----------



## mc handyman (May 17, 2009)

I have used the "Painters Mitt" from SW (can probably get them somewhere else also) I found that when you are using a latex paint it doesn't give you as nice of a smooth finish.

However, if you are painting spindles I would assume you could use an oil based hard coat paint- seems to have more of a "self leveling" effect to eliminate any ridges caused by the fibers.

http://www.sherwin-williams.com/pro/products/painters_mitt/


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

The best field paint method I've seen is to have a guy on each side, & go at it. That way, it's easy to keep a wet edge, & have eyes on the complete part at all times.

All of ours is prefinished in the shop.
Joe


----------



## Pete'sfeets (Mar 20, 2011)

Spraying spindles is easy if they aren.t installed. Anyhow the shellac paint is quite thin so it is a great prime to begin with. Paper and tape for protecting the step but really tape was never a safe option , so since latex and shellac both get effected by alcohol thinner cleanup is simpler..


----------

